# Amazon Fire TV Stick up for pre-order - Prime members get big discount



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

In the heated battle of streaming media, Amazon is offering their new Fire TV stick for pre-order.
Price is $39.99 UNLESS YOU'RE a Prime MEMBER! Prime member get a $20 discount for two days. That's significant;y cheaper than Chromecast and Roku, but there are differences.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0RMG/ref=kin_dps_buel

If you are so inclined, you can also lay down another 30 clams for a voice activated remote. There's an android app out and IOS is supposedly on its way.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In for two. At $20.52 per unit, it's worth a shot. I wonder how easy it is to set up the WiFi password.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

He posted this in 2 forums, so more people are discussing it in the IPTV area.

I also ordered at the Prime rate! Can't wait!!


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

I've never used a Roku or Chromecast, so this may be wrong, but what is the advantage to one of these devices if you already have options available for Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, etc. through a Smart TV, Blu-ray DVD, Xbox and the like? Are they faster? More options? Just trying to understand the advantages as it seems that there are 15-20 devices out there that all do the same thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well this one is accessed through a stick that plugs into the HDMI port of a TV or AVR. That means you can use it on any TV of your choosing. You are not limited to the box being located at one TV.

For example, I have a Fire TV box on my main TV in the family room. That is the only place I can access Netflix or Amazon Prime shows. With the stick, I can take my viewing to any TV in my house when the main TV is in use for another person.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

shuye said:


> I've never used a Roku or Chromecast, so this may be wrong, but what is the advantage to one of these devices if you already have options available for Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, etc. through a Smart TV, Blu-ray DVD, Xbox and the like? Are they faster? More options? Just trying to understand the advantages as it seems that there are 15-20 devices out there that all do the same thing.


Well from personal experience (I have a Roku 3, Chromecast, Xbox 360 & Samsung Smart Blu-ray) I have to say that both the Roku and Chromecast are much much faster loading the channel/app and starting to play content then the other devices you mentioned.

First of all the Roku and Chromecast are always on and do not have to boot up. I simply switch the activity (via Logitech Harmony Remote) to Roku and the input changes and I select the channel, find the content or cast it directly (YouTube and Netflix support this on Roku 3/CC) and I can begin watching in 10-20 seconds usually total. The other devices are painfully slow, I have a Blu-ray player and it takes over a minute to boot up the player, then sometimes 2 minutes or longer to load the app, then to find and play the content another 20 secs.

The Xbox 360 takes about 1-2 minutes total to boot up and load the app then another 10-20 seconds to play the content.

The Roku 3 and Chromecast both load the respective apps in seconds and I can have content playing in a few more seconds.

So for speed alone I think both the Roku 3 and Chromecast beat the others hands down. My personal favorite out of all of them is probably the Roku 3 for the speed and the vast amount of channels available.

I forgot to mention I also have a Panny Smart Plasma TV with apps (Netflix, YouTube, Vimeo, etc.) and it's pretty fast loading the apps and content (~20 seconds) but the amount of apps is very very limited from the Panasonic VIERA store. The Netflix app also is a older version (but does have profiles) then the one the Roku 3 and Xbox 360 are running.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And the Amazon thingie should be just as fast or faster than the Roku, no?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My Fire TV box is.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I don't know if we need this or not, as we mostly stream from our iPads, but I'm in for one at this price to try it out.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Price is right, especially for Amazon Prime members. I bought an AppleTV a couple years ago and have been happy with it, especially since that works well with my iPod Touch and iPad2. I only have two HDMI ports on my main TV set so I would have to unplug the AppleTV to use the new Amazon device.

Still I can't pass this up at $19 plus tax. I will install it on my smaller TV, which has three HDMI ports. Estimated delivery, though, is January 5, 2015. :eek2:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine is slated for the week before Thanksgiving, so I will report on how it works if interested.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Mine is slated for the week before Thanksgiving, so I will report on how it works if interested.


Wow! You must have jumped early!! Mine is set for 4 Dec. Just after yours.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine is due Tues Nov 25. SUPER! A new toy to play with over Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dmspen said:


> There's an android app out and IOS is supposedly on its way.


I couldn't find an Android app when I looked at the Amazon store on my Kindle Fire yesterday, but since my stick isn't getting here until next year I guess I can wait on the app.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Mine is expected for December 4th, but now new orders won't get delivered until early next year according to reports.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Estimated delivery for me is 26 Nov so maybe I get a day to mess with it before heading down to Texas on Friday. 
Got a second to give as a Christmas gift.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Whoop-de-do!

I just got an email update from Amazon. My Fire Stick will arrive 12/24 by 8 PM instead of 1/5.

Bill


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine was changed to 12/1. Yay!!


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds interesting, but since I have everything in the house hard wired from the router via switches, see no advantage in getting this. In fact would probably slow down things since I have Verizon 75/75 and probably get 50 through the wire.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My Fire TV sticks arrived on Monday, but I haven't plugged them in yet.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I got a message that mine shipped and is expected to arrive tomorrow (11/29).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Installed just now, and it's now telling me it's unable to update the firmware....OK, later, folks!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

After a couple of reboots, firmware updated and tutorial watched. Nice it's preregistered! And it took me right to where I left off watching *Orphan Black. *


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Since I don't have mine yet, can you tell me how you reboot it?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My delivery date shifted from Jan 5th to December 24th. Looking forward to this new device.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Supramom2000 said:


> Since I don't have mine yet, can you tell me how you reboot it?


Sure! Pull the power, pull the HDMI plug! Conceivably a menu item but I am catching up on today 's college FB....


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

I bought one at Best Buy on Wednesday, $25. I bought it to use for Amazon Prime.
So far, it's working great. I'm watching a movie now as I post this from my tablet.
Fast, and no buffering.
I connected it to my a/v receiver, and have it programmed on my Harmony One remote as an activity (remote is IR only, so I have to use the stick's remote after I launch it with the Harmony). 
Very pleased with it.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It does not work with my AV receiver, a Denon 3311CI. Amazon support says they are not designed to.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Plug it into the TV and if you need AV sound, run an optical out of the TV back to the AVR.....


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My TV stick arrived unexpectedly yesterday, 12/11. Original due date was 1/4, moved up to 12/24, then to 12/17.

It was already registered in my name. All I had to do was insert my network password to get it working.

We'll see how it works out on my second TV set located where the router wireless signal is a bit weak.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good to hear, Bill. 

Mr. High Marks: Did that solution work ok for you?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Fire TV Stick picks up the WiFi signal for my second set much better than my iPod Touch does in that room. It's working just fine.

My main Sony TV has two HDMI connectors, one connected to the DVR and the other to an AppleTV. My cheap Sceptre set has three. I'm using the Sceptre with an external antenna so I really only needed one HDMI connector for the Fire TV stick.


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

4HiMarks said:


> It does not work with my AV receiver, a Denon 3311CI. Amazon support says they are not designed to.


Weird that it works with some receivers but not others. As I posted, works fine with my Yamaha. As Laxguy posted, optical out from 
tv to receiver solves your issue.
I've installed the Netflix app for the 30 day trial, and the AllCast app trial version, which has a five minute limit. Paid version
removes the time limit. Both working fine so far. 
Also installed the Amazon Prime music app, also working fine.
So far, $25 well spent.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I got mine the other day and am a little impressed with it. I plugged it in at the office where we already have a Chromecast. It's nice that it has apps built into it, unlike the Chromecast. It's also nice that I could set Parental Controls to keep other people from purchasing things that would be charged to me. 

While it is nice to have Netflix built-in and soon to be HBOGo, the one bad thing compared to the Chromecast is that it would all be my accounts being used. Chromecast works out well in the office environment since each person can cast to the TV using their own account for Netflix, Pandora, HBOGo, etc. I think I'll leave it plugged in for a while and we'll see how it works, but it might not be the end-all solution we were looking for at work.

- Merg


----------

